# أرجو المساعدة في مشروع تصميم حضانة أطفال



## m_2005 (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا يا جماعة أي شخص يقدر يساعدني في المشروع ده مايبخلش عليا لأن انا بجد محتاس في المشروع ده و هو عبارة عن حضانة أطفال من سن 6 شهور حتي 6 سنيين يعني لا يوجد دراسة هي عبارة عن حضانة للتربية فقط أثناء عمل الوالدين .
أنتظر المساعدة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (19 فبراير 2007)

أنا كمان عندي مشروع حضانة أرجوا افادتي اذا وجدت شي , مع انو مابتصور حدى راح يساعدنا, بس الله كريم . 
moayed_01على الهتميل
وأنا اذا وجدت شي راح ارد لك خبر ان شاءالله , وشكرا


----------



## m_2005 (19 فبراير 2007)

شكلرا يا مؤيد و إن شاء الله هنلاقي الي يساعدنا


----------



## سموالشيخ (20 فبراير 2007)

*روظه*

هذا مشروع روظه انا مسويه ... على شكل رقم خمسه بالانجليزي
الفكره جات من متوسط اعمار الاطفال ... خمس سنوات ..
انشالله يفيدكم


----------



## نداء فلسطين (20 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا 
اذا بتحبوا عندي حضانه كامله على الاتوكاد 
بس انا ما بعرف انزلوا على هون انا جديد هون علشان هيك مو عارفه انزلو هون 
بس انشاء الله يفيدوكوا هدوال الملفات 
واذا في حد بيقدر يساعدني في medium size residential buildings
اذا حد بدو ابعتلو مشروع kindergartenعلى الاتوكاد
وبتمنى تساعدوني 
شكرا


----------



## المهندسة زوزو (21 فبراير 2007)

يعني والله مشكورين ياجماعة على ها المساعدة
وانشاء الله تكون افكاركم دائما لامعة ومتميزة


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لسمو الشيخ , وكذلك لنداء فلسطين وخصوصا للملفات المرفقه ( وذا كان عندك زيادة معلومات عن المباديء التصميميه للروضه فأرجوا ارسالها ).
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## نداء فلسطين (21 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا 
ان شاء الله تكونو استفدوا منو 
هاد لينك في حضانه فكرتها من الفيل http://www.architectureweek.com/2003/0827/design_3-1.html
ان شاء الله يعجبكوا


----------



## نداء فلسطين (22 فبراير 2007)

*مرحبا*

مرحبا 
اسفه مؤيد ما بقدر ارد على الرساله لانو اشتراكاتي في المنتدى لسه ائل من 30 
بس والله ما نحلة مشكلتي بتمنى تكون انتو انحلت مشكلتوكوا بالحضانه


----------



## نداء فلسطين (22 فبراير 2007)

منيح اكتير الله يوافقك يا مؤيد 
واذا بتحب عندي الحضانه الي انا اعملتها مساقطها و3d على الاتوكاد
اذا بتحب تاخذهم


----------



## m_2005 (25 فبراير 2007)

*جزاكم االله خيرا*

بجد جزاكم الله عنا خيرا في المجهود ده و شكرا نداء و شكرا الشيخ 
أنا بفضل الله سلمت البحث و هبدأ في السكيتشات و جبت فيه الحمدلله A+ و أي حد عايز البحث أو أي معلومات m_ram_2004************* يعميلي أدد و إن شاء الله هاحاول أفيده.


----------



## يا زمن (26 فبراير 2007)

ممكن أفيدك بس انا مش عارف شو بالضبط إنت عايز يعني مثلا مش لا زم تعمل مناسيب مختلفة لتلافي سقوط الاطفال عنها ـ الإضائةاو والشبابيك 1/3 مساحة الغرفة لازم الإضائة الطبيعية 
الطفل بحاجة إلى مساحة 9 م2 للعب مساحات خضراء يجب ان تكون واسعة وكبيرة ـ إبعاد غرف لعب الاطفال عن الإدارة أو استراحة المدرسين ـ وجود مطعم مطل على منطقة خضراء ـ غرف اللعب يستحسن ان تكون مفتوحة على ساحات اللعب الخارجية ..........يعني إذا تقدر توضح طلبك ممكن أفيدك اكثر


----------



## ساره_84 (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا...........................


----------



## نداء فلسطين (26 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا العرابى 
انت ئلي شو بدك بزبط وانا ببعتلك اياه 
حددلي الي بدك اياه وانا بساعدك


----------



## سمسمة السوسة (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ياسمينايا (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود والمعاونة


----------



## الشقورى (8 مارس 2009)

*تحليل*

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## شريف القائد (18 مارس 2009)

اريد معدلات قياسيه لتصميم أى حضانه....وشكرا على المساعده


----------



## ميرا1985 (2 أبريل 2009)

*000*

يعطيك الف عافية 
وموفق يا رب
بسي ممكن طلب 
يا ريت اتزودني بالماده النظرية الخاصة بالحضانة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوعلوة (3 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين كلكم


----------



## a4m_prince (17 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل شكرا عليه


----------



## بركان ااالعاطفه (22 أبريل 2010)

اخواني بليز ساعدوني اناابي افتح مشروع بس ابي اعرف كم التكلفه الكليه وكيف الارباح الي مجرب يفيدني وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## بركان ااالعاطفه (22 أبريل 2010)

قصدي حضانة اطفال


----------



## عبد الله صيام (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## abdulghani alasiri (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم من جد احتاج المشروع هذا او فكره المشروع


----------

